# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  proshow producer 4.5xx

## tvhp2015

mình đang dùng proshow producer 5.4, mình muốn làm 1 video chạy giống file karaoke để tặng bạn gái nhưng mình không biết làm như thế nào>

cac [you] trên 4rum diendantinhoc giúp mình với.
hướng dẫn chi tiết nhé, tớ sẽ hậu tạ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## xvietsao

bạn xem hướng dẫn ở đây ne'
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?4873-huong-dan-su-dung-phan-mem-proshow-producer-proshow-gold-

----------

